# Removing a Stopper from  hutch bottle



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 1, 2011)

How do you remove a hutch stopper that is jammed in the top of the bottle?  Most hutch bottles are missing the stopper when found, but once in a while you get one with the stopper still in.  The stopper seems to be bigger than the bottle mouth, but since most are missing you know it can be taken out, but how?

 Thanks!


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 1, 2011)

The part that is bigger than the mouth is made of rubber, which has probably hardened over time, and will most likely break apart if you try to pry it out. I have a few hutches with stoppers and I just leave them in there..


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, that makes good sense. I thought it should have been rubber, but it sounded like lead.

 Thanks again!


----------



## epackage (Aug 1, 2011)

alot of times it's just built up rust around the edges of the old stopper, soak them in some lemon juice and in a few days the stopper should be able to come out, I have taken all of my old stoppers out....Jim


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## peejrey (Aug 3, 2011)

WHY DON'T YOU PEOPLE BRING UP THIS STUFF MORE OFTEN???
 I could've used that on my prized TN Huch!


----------



## blobbottlebob (Aug 4, 2011)

> alot of times it's just built up rust around the edges of the old stopper, soak them in some lemon juice and in a few days the stopper should be able to come out, I have taken all of my old stoppers out....Jim


 
 Thanks Jim,
 I'm going to try this. I have lots of old stoppers that I'd like to remove. If this works, I'll report back.


----------



## epackage (Aug 4, 2011)

Just did one tonight, a little grabbing and pushing on the edges with a chopstick broke off loose gunk and out she came..


----------



## ShowMeStateBottles (Aug 4, 2011)

I let mine soak overnight, and today i grabbed it with some needle nose and pulled it out.

 Thanks!


----------

